# Schaltschrankkühlung



## Philipp90 (27 Oktober 2014)

Hallo, folgende Ausgangssituation:

Wir haben einen Edelstahlschaltschrank außen an einem Baustellenfahrzeug montiert. Bisher wird der Schaltschrank bei erreichen von 35°C über die LKW-Druckluft gekühlt.
Jetzt ist es so, das im Betrieb die Steuerung trotzdem so heiß wird, das die SPS aussteigt. 
Rein Platz technisch passen keine Rittal-Schaltschranklüfter an den Schrank.

Habt Ihr noch eine Idee wie man die Steuerung effektiv Kühlen könnte?

Zur Verfügung stehen:
8 bar Druckluft
12/24 V DC


----------



## UniMog (27 Oktober 2014)

wie groß und was ist da alles drin ?????? Schon mal eine Wärmeberechnung gemacht ?????


----------



## Blockmove (27 Oktober 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Schon mal eine Wärmeberechnung gemacht ?????



Dafür gibt es von Rittal ein Tool. Schau mal nach RiTherm


----------



## MSB (27 Oktober 2014)

Und unabhängig von der in dem Fall zweifellos nötigen Berechnung ...

Welche Art Kühlung? Wirbelrohr "Vortex"?
Welche SPS? Selbst eine normale Siemens-SPS ist mit 60°C Umgebungstemperatur spezifiziert ... also da haben viele Sachen schon lange vorher ein wenigstens nicht lebensverlängerndes Problem.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## UniMog (27 Oktober 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es von Rittal ein Tool. Schau mal nach RiTherm



Hab ich auch aber für schnelle Berechnungen haben die Jungs hier eine Excel Datei .... Kostenlos aber eine eMail muß man angeben.

http://www.mbi-gmbh.de/support-und-...nd-austrittfilter/f-3-1-2-9-waermeberechnung/

Das ist eigentlich für Indoor-Aufstellung (Normalfall) bei Outdoor-Aufstellung gibt es andere Werte.....


----------



## SoftMachine (28 Oktober 2014)

.
Gekühlt werden kann nur mit entsprechendem Temperaturunterschied.

Wenn vorher alles ok war, wie sind denn jetzt die Umgebungsbedingungen?

Ist die einströmende Drucklufttemperatur jetzt irgendwie erhöht ? 

Hat der Luftdurchsatz nachgelassen ?

Sind irgendwelche Bauteile im Schrank jetzt thermisch höher belastet ?

Das Baustellenfahrzeug arbeitet vermutlich auch im Winter: kann es sein, 
das eine Schaltschrankheizung versehentlich läuft ?

.


----------



## TimoK (28 Oktober 2014)

Nur Druckluft ist im Sommer ebenfalls warm, da hilft ein Vortex-Kühler sicherlich deutlich mehr. Die Kühler kühlen die Druckluft auf eine niedrige Temperatur ( Minusgrade sind kein Problem, dann musst du aber wg. Betauung aufpassen!). Die Standardausführung kühlt mit ca. 0°, damit solltest du dein Problem in den Griff bekommen.

http://www.gehaeusekuehlung.de/gehaeusekuehlung/modelle.html

Gruß
Timo


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Oktober 2014)

TimoK schrieb:


> wg. Betauung aufpassen!



Die Gefahr der Betauuung ist immer gegeben, sobald Du den Taupunkt der Luft unterschreitest (in Deutschland kann man von einem mittleren Taupunkt von 16°C ausgehen). Ich achte bei aktiver Schaltschrankühlung darauf, die Zuluft für den Schaltschrank nicht unter 20°C abzusenken. Die Leistung muss dann das Luftvolumen bringen.
Allerdings ist meine Umgebungsluft auch mit hygroskopischen und im feuchten Zustand hervorragend leitfähigen Stäuben belastet. Daher bin ich da ein gebranntes Kind.

Edit: Wenn kein Rittal-Lüfter passt, kann der Schaltschrank nicht sehr groß ssein. Wie wäre ein Peltier-Kühler wie zum Beispiel hier.
Vortex-Kühler kenn ich nur als extreme Radaubrüder.

Bei kleinen Schaltkästen mit großer Füllung wird oft über das Gehäuse nicht viel Wärme abgeführt. Bei mäßiger Heizleistung baue ich dann schonmal Alu-Strangpress-Kühlrippen an. Natürlich innen eins und direkt daran außen eins (mit abgedichtetem Schaltschrankausschnitt).


----------



## norustnotrust (28 Oktober 2014)

Wenn der Schaltschrank nicht allzugroß ist könnte man auch über ein Peltierelement kühlen.
z.B. das von hier: http://www.dr.neumann-peltier.de/schaltschrankkuehlung.php


----------



## Philipp90 (28 Oktober 2014)

Es ist ein kleiner Schrank und dieser ist sehr voll gepackt. Hauptwärmequellen sind 5 IBLOS-CAN-Slaves (welche dann auch immer aussteigen und die komplette Steuerung lahm legen), es laufen aber auch Fahrzeuge mit Bekhoff-Steuerungen da ist das gleiche Problem. Die Steuerungen dürfen auch wegen der Typzulassung des Fahrzeugs nicht gegen andere getauscht werden.

Bisher ist ein Vortexkühler verbaut, kann dieser evt. auch kaputt sein kennt sich da jemand aus? Weil wenn das Fahrzeug eine Weile läuft wird die Druckluft natürlich auch wärmer.

Der Fehler tritt erst auf seit wir den durchgerosteten Stahlschrank durch einen Edelstahlschrank ersetzt haben, da Edelstahl ja bekanntlich schlechter die wärme leitet.


----------



## Philipp90 (28 Oktober 2014)

Eine Schaltschrankheizung ist nicht verbaut. Und eine Wärmeberechnung ist aufgrund der verschiedenen von außen einwirkenden Temperaturen (kalt und warm) auch eher vergebene mühe.


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Oktober 2014)

Der Vortex-Kühler hat keine mechanisch bewegten Komponenten. Ergo würde ich an "defekt" nicht sofort denken. Eher an "verschmutzt".
Das ist bei Fahrzeugdruckluft wohl denkbar (Öl+Staub+Wasser=sehr zäher Schleim).

Schau Dir einfach mal die Peltier-Kühler bei Dr. Neumann an. Alternativ passive Kühlflächen am Schaltschrank vorsehen (siehe mein Post von vorhin).


----------



## TimoK (29 Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen,

die Wärme der Druckluft sollte nicht das Problem sein, es gibt die Kühler in verschiedenen Leistungsgrößen, vielleicht ist die Dimensionierung etwas knapp und nun kommt alles zusammen ( kleiner Kühler + Edelstahlgeshäuse).

Kommt denn aus dem Kühler merklich kalte Luft?


----------

